# How would you teach your dog to open a car door?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

While watching the video in this thread 
( http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/favorite-links-books-videos/180547-police-k9-photo-shoot.html ) I was super impressed to see one of the dogs open a car door :shocked:
How would you go about teaching that? 
My dog will open my screen doors on command for me which is handy when you're carrying a basket full of laundry etc but I have no idea how I'd go about teaching her to open the car door 

Cheers


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd be scared of getting the paint on the car scratched personally

You can tie a rag onto the door handle I suppose which would allow them to open the door without touching anything


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

LOL after all the scrapes and dints I've put in the car a few teeth marks won't hurt 

I'm gonna have to do some experimenting


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You better be careful. Shepherds are smart. If you teach her to open the door the next thing you know she'll be starting the car and driving to the dog park


----------

